# Τι είναι γλώσσα; Το σύνολο των λέξεων μιας γλώσσας αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό της γλώσσας;



## skam (Nov 4, 2013)

Στους ατέλειωτους τσακωμούς για την γλώσσα, ένα σημείο που μένει θολό είναι το τι είναι η γλώσσα.
Έτσι αρκετοί, οι πλέον διαλεκτικοί που θεωρούν τις γλώσσες ανισότιμες, θεωρούν ότι παρόλο που μια γλώσσα μπορεί διαχρονικά να παράγει λέξεις ή να δεχθεί άλλες σαν δάνεια, δεν είναι ισοδύναμη με μια άλλη καθόσον *σε μια ορισμένη* στιγμή, μπορεί να υστερεί σημαντικά άλλης στο πλήθος των εννοιών που μπορούν να εκφράσουν οι ομιλητές της. 
Εδώ το επιχείρημα διαφέρει από τα συνήθη ως προς ανώτερες και κατώτερες μια και αποδέχεται την ικανότητα της γλώσσας να ενσωματώσει πλήθος νέων εννοιών, αλλά την χαρακτηρίζει σαν ανώτερη ή κατώτερη σε ένα εντοπισμένο χωροχρονικό σημείο. 

Έτσι η γλώσσα ορίζεται σαν ένα εντοπισμένο χωροχρονικά φαινόμενο, που αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό μιας δεδομένης κουλτούρας που οι χρήστες της έχουν παράγει. 
Σαν ένα τέτοιο πολιτισμικό στοιχείο περιγράφει και χαρακτηρίζεται από την ανωτερότητα ή κατωτερότητα ενός πολιτισμού έναντι άλλου. 
Πριν φτάσουμε να συζητάμε αν κάποιος πολιτισμός μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κατώτερος ή ανώτερος, κάτι που πάει σε χωράφια κοινωνιολογίας και ιδεολογίας μάλλον, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ορίσει κανείς τι είναι γλώσσα και ποια τα βασικά συστατικά της.

Αφού με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο θέμα, βρήκα δύσκολο να απαντήσω, είπα να ζητήσω "την βοήθεια του κοινού".....


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2013)

Αυτή η λογική είναι λάθος. Αν μια γλώσσα έχει περισσότερες έννοιες από κάποια άλλη, σε κάποια δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή, αυτό οφείλεται στον περιβάλλον που αυτή η γλώσσα αναπνέει. Η ίδια η γλώσσα δομικά δεν αλλάζει, είναι τα πολιτισμικά και περιβαλλοντικά στοιχεία που αυξάνουν το λεξιλόγιο. Μπορείς λοιπόν να ορίσεις μια γλώσσα σαν πιο πλούσια σε μοναδικές έννοιες αλλά αυτό δεν είναι εγγενές χαρακτηριστικό της ίδιας της γλώσσας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2013)

Υπάρχουν ωστόσο γλώσσες που φτιάχνουν νέες λέξεις με πιο εύκολο τρόπο από άλλες. Αν δυο γλώσσες αντιμετωπίσουν τις ίδιες πολιτιστικές προκλήσεις, π.χ. λεξιλόγιο για ένα διαστημόπλοιο, η μια γλώσσα μπορεί να είναι πιο ευέλικτη σε σχέση με την άλλη στη δημιουργία αυτού του λεξιλογίου. Αν αυτό την κάνει ανώτερη και μπορούν οι ομιλητές της να κυκλοφορούν σαν γύφτικα σκεπάρνια γι' αυτό, με γεια τους με χαρά τους.


----------



## skam (Nov 4, 2013)

> αλλά αυτό δεν είναι εγγενές χαρακτηριστικό της ίδιας της γλώσσας.


Δεν έχω αντίρρηση, αλλά αυτό που λες αφήνει ανοιχτό το ερώτημα ποια είναι τα εγγενή χαρακτηριστικά της γλώσσας ή τι είναι τελικά η γλώσσα, και τελικά οι λέξεις τι σημασία έχουν για μια γλώσσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχουν ωστόσο γλώσσες που φτιάχνουν νέες λέξεις με πιο εύκολο τρόπο από άλλες. Αν δυο γλώσσες αντιμετωπίσουν τις ίδιες πολιτιστικές προκλήσεις, π.χ. λεξιλόγιο για ένα διαστημόπλοιο, η μια γλώσσα μπορεί να είναι πιο ευέλικτη σε σχέση με την άλλη στη δημιουργία αυτού του λεξιλογίου.



Πράγματι, ωστόσο αυτό εξαρτάται από τον ορισμό της λέξης ή της εννοιολογικής μονάδας. Λειτουργικά δεν έχει σημασία αν μια έννοια την περιγράψεις με λέξη ή περιφραστικά. Ακόμη και το τι είναι λέξη και περίφραση είναι θολό. Π.χ. είτε πεις _διαστημόπλοιο_ είτε _πλοίο του διαστήματος_ είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, λειτουργικά και εννοιολογικά, μόνο που το ένα το ονομάζεις λέξη και το άλλο περίφραση, στην βάση του ότι το δεύτερο πρόκειται για πάνω από έναν γραμματικό τύπο.



skam said:


> Δεν έχω αντίρρηση, αλλά αυτό που λες αφήνει ανοιχτό το ερώτημα ποια είναι τα εγγενή χαρακτηριστικά της γλώσσας ή τι είναι τελικά η γλώσσα, και τελικά οι λέξεις τι σημασία έχουν για μια γλώσσα.



Αυτή είναι μια καλή ερώτηση. Τα εγγενή χαρακτηριστικά της γλώσσας αφορούν την γραμματική, το συντακτικό της, διάφορα πολιτισμικά χαρακτηριστικά που αποτυπώνονται σε εκφραστικά σχήματα, τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η δημιουργία λέξεων, το φθογγικό της σύστημα και κάποια άλλα χαρακτηριστικά. Αυτό π.χ. σε κάνει να λες ότι η ποντιακή είναι -μια- ελληνική γλώσσα, παρότι λεξιλογιακά έχει μικρή συνάφεια με οποιαδήποτε άλλη εκδοχή της ελληνικής. Το μόνο που δηλώνουν οι λέξεις για μια γλώσσα είναι το πολιτισμικό και περιβαλλοντικό πλαίσιο πάνω στο οποίο δομήθηκε και από ποιες διαφορετικές φάσεις πέρασε. Έχει δηλαδή περισσότερο να κάνει με την ιστορία των ομιλητών της γλώσσας παρά με την ίδια, αν την εξετάσουμε σε ένα τεχνικό επίπεδο. Αυτό σε αντίθεση π.χ. με τις γλώσσες προγραμματισμού όπου οι δεσμευμένες λέξεις είναι μέρος της δομής της γλώσσας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2013)

Τι είναι λέξη; Ίσως πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε από εκεί. 

Και γιατί είναι ανώτερη ή κατώτερη η λέξη νερό-που-καίει από το ουίσκι; Το ίδιο πράγμα δεν περιγράφουν; 
Α, και μια που πιάσαμε τα ποτά, λέει ότι βότκα είναι υποκοριστικό της λέξης νερό, επομένως φαντάζομαι στη Ρωσσία έχει διαφορετικό νόημα η φράση "είπε το νερό νεράκι". 
Άλλο: σε μια χώρα που οι ιερείς είναι άγαμοι πως θα πεις την παπαδιά; Η σύζυγος του ιερέα; Είναι καλύτερη η γλώσσα που την περιγράφει μονολεκτικά;


----------



## skam (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellegennes η ένσταση που δέχθηκα προσπαθώντας να περιγράψω μια ανάλογη εικόνα που έχω για την γλώσσα, (αν και όχι και τόσο ολοκληρωμένη,) είναι ότι διαχωρίζω αυθαίρετα την γλώσσα από τις έννοιες που χρησιμοποιούν οι ομιλητές της σε μια ορισμένη περίοδο. 
Για κάποιον μπορεί να φαίνεται αυτονόητο το ότι οι λέξεις δεν αποτελούν την γλώσσα, αλλά για τους περισσότερους αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο αυτονόητο και διακρίνουν σε αυτόν τον συλλογισμό μια προσπάθεια για να προσεγγιστεί το φαινόμενο γλώσσα με ένα αντιρατσιστικό τρόπο, που είναι μεν θεμιτός ηθικά, αλλά όχι αντικειμενικός επιστημονικά. 

Αν λοιπόν μια γλώσσα δεν *έχει* όρους για να μεταφράσει έστω και περιφραστικά την πολιτεία του Πλάτωνα, ή κάποια στοιχεία της επιστήμης του σήμερα, ή ακόμα και στοιχειώδη για μας έννοιες των μαθηματικών όπως το μηδέν και η αρίθμηση πάνω από το δύο, καταδικάζει τους χρήστες της σε αδυναμία να κατανοήσουν ορισμένες έννοιες μέχρι που να δεχθεί η γλώσσα τις ανάλογες έννοιες. 
Έτσι ακόμα και να μην αποτελούν δομικό στοιχείο της γλώσσας οι λέξεις, περιγράφουν όρια χρήσης της γλώσσας πέρα από τα οποία είναι απαραίτητος ο εμπλουτισμός της. Και αυτό το χρεώνουν στην γλώσσα ακόμα και αν είναι σχετικά καλοπροαίρετοι συνομιλητές.
Μήπως κάπου έχουν και κάποιο δίκιο; 

-------------------

Πάντως για ένα κατά το δυνατό επιστημονικό ορισμό της γλώσσας δεν θα έλεγα όχι.....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2013)

skam said:


> Αν λοιπόν μια γλώσσα δεν *έχει* όρους για να μεταφράσει έστω και περιφραστικά την πολιτεία του Πλάτωνα, ή κάποια στοιχεία της επιστήμης του σήμερα, ή ακόμα και στοιχειώδη για μας έννοιες των μαθηματικών όπως το μηδέν και η αρίθμηση πάνω από το δύο, καταδικάζει τους χρήστες της σε αδυναμία να κατανοήσουν ορισμένες έννοιες μέχρι που να δεχθεί η γλώσσα τις ανάλογες έννοιες.
> Έτσι ακόμα και να μην αποτελούν δομικό στοιχείο της γλώσσας οι λέξεις, περιγράφουν όρια χρήσης της γλώσσας πέρα από τα οποία είναι απαραίτητος ο εμπλουτισμός της. Και αυτό το χρεώνουν στην γλώσσα ακόμα και αν είναι σχετικά καλοπροαίρετοι συνομιλητές.
> Μήπως κάπου έχουν και κάποιο δίκιο;



Όχι, δεν έχουν δίκιο. Για να διατυπώσουμε νέες έννοιες μπορούμε είτε να φτιάξουμε νέες λέξεις, είτε να πάρουμε λέξεις που έχουμε στη γλώσσα και να τους προσθέσουμε μια νέα σημασία είτε να πάρουμε δανεικές, ατόφιες ή μεταφρασμένες, τις νέες λέξεις από τη γλώσσα όπου δημιουργήθηκαν. Στην εξέλιξη γλωσσών με μεγάλη ιστορία, όπως η ελληνική, πολλές λέξεις άλλαξαν ακόμη και ριζικά σημασία στη διάρκεια των αιώνων.

Όταν ο Πλάτων μιλάει για την «Πολιτεία» του, πρέπει να εξηγήσει πώς εννοεί αυτόν τον όρο και ας μην ήταν ξένος στα αυτιά των συμπολιτών του. Και όταν ο Αριστοφάνης λεξιπλάθει ασύστολα στις κωμωδίες του, τι διαφορετικό κάνει από τον Ινδιάνο που βλέπει το σιδερένιο άλογο στους κάμπους του Φαρ Ουέστ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2013)

Για τον ορισμό, να τι λέει το ΛΚΝ:

*γλώσσα:* σύστημα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των ανθρώπων, που χρησιμοποιεί τους φθόγγους για τη μετάδοση σκέψεων, γνώσεων, πληροφοριών, επιθυμιών και συναισθημάτων

Το ΛΝΕΓ 06, πάλι δίνει τρεις διαδοχικά εξειδικευόμενους ορισμούς:

*γλώσσα: 4.* σύστημα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των ανθρώπων, που χρησιμοποιεί τους φθόγγους για τη μετάδοση σκέψεων, γνώσεων, πληροφοριών, επιθυμιών και συναισθημάτων *5.* (ειδικότ.) ο κατά ομάδες, κυρ. έθνη, καθιερωμένος κώδικας επικοινωνίας, που συνίσταται στην απόδοση συγκεκριμένων σημασιών με λέξεις και εκφράσεις (τόσο ως εσωτερικό οργανωμένο γραμματικό, συντακτικό και λεξιλογικό σύστημα, ως «λόγος», όσο και ως πράξη, εφαρμογή, δηλ. ως «ομιλία») και *6.* (ειδικότ.) κάθε επιμέρους διάλεκτος (επαγγελματική, κοινωνική, γεωγραφική) ή μορφή (π.χ. βάσει δεδομένης ιστορικής εξέλιξης) αυτού τού κώδικα.

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, εμένα με καλύπτουν απόλυτα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2013)

#7: Τι τη χρειάζονται τη γλώσσα αν αυτό που θέλουν να πουν είναι ότι ο άλλος είναι κατώτερος λαός αφού δεν έχει βγάλει ακόμα τον Πλάτωνά του; Άμα θες να νιώσεις ρατσιστής, θα δεις ότι το αφτί σου είναι πιο ωραίο και θα το συγκρίνεις με το αφτί του άλλου.


----------

